# Stephens Sermon



## Quatchu (Jun 2, 2011)

Stephen's sermon in Acts 7, me and the wife were looking at together today, as were reading though Acts together. We both felt the the passage was very packed with truth but did not know how to begin with understanding it. Traditionally how is the passage interpreted?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know whether or not this is traditional, but I'd summarize Stephen's sermon something like: "Jesus Christ is the cumulation of all God's saving work. But like unbelievers in the past, you've rejected him." This flows well from Luke's theme in Luke 24, where Jesus twice goes through the Scriptures to show the apostles how they speak of him.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2011)

If you are interested, I preached three sermons on the Stephen passage:

Christ Church PCA » Acts Sermons


----------

